# Attention Bluewater Fisherman, Rik Jacobson needs some help!



## Hotrod

Many of you know Rik Jacobson here "Rsnap", www.redsnapperfishing.com and know recently he was diagnosed with cancer in his mouth. His wife called me today along with a couple of others Big Flatskiff/Scott Hunter being one to let us know he was admitted into the hospital last night for pneumonia. He is being fed thru a peg tube, so hopefully he will get some nutrition back. He cant speak at the moment she says. Im gonna go see him tomorrow. Hopefully he can regain some strength so he can start his cancer treatments.

On top of all this they are in dire straits of losing their home. August 7th the bank will foreclose if they dont come up with $4500. They have 25k in equity and dont want to lose that with the home. You know Rik, if he aint fishing, hes not making any money. Many, many of you here know him personally, a lot have hired him and had the pleasure of having him on your boat. Hes a great guy,friend and boat Captain. I hired him in 2007 and we have been good friends ever since.

So Im asking all you 2coolers that know him on and off the water, he needs your help. For the house and medical expenses. $4500 needs to happen ASAP, Aug 7th! Tomorrow Im gonna try and set up a fund at a bank, Ive never done this so if any of you have, Id appreciate some help. Feel free to email, pm, or call me. Or you can contact Scott Hunter also. For those of you that dont know Scott Hunter/Big Flatskiff, he published Riks books, along with the help of Mike Redman and Woody from Snapper Slapper Lures.

Thanks for your time and reading. Please put him on your prayer list as well. Thank you

Joey Rodriguez My email [email protected] 281.960.2350

Scott Hunter email [email protected]

.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

Thank you for getting this started Joey.

I'm actually the one who produced Rik's video, not published his book. I don't want to step on the publishers toes because I know it's a lot of work.

Joey and I need you help to raise funds for Rik and his wife Mary. In addition to what Joey stated, Rik's medical expenses will be huge and they don't have medical insurance. They are in dire need of some 2cool help.

I have only known Rik for three years or so and I had the pleasure of producing his video for him. Rik is the kind of guy that when you first meet him it feels like you have been friends forever.

I have seen some amazing things happen on 2cool over the years and this is one of those occasions where there needs to be a 2cool miracle to help out one of our own.

I have contacted a few people about donating things/services for an auction and I will post those up ASAP. If you would like to donate something for an auction please contact us.

If you have any ideas on how to help Rik & Mary please let us know.

Scott


----------



## bluewaterexplorer

Joey,

I am sorry to hear of Rik's situation. I have never met Rik. But I can sure as hec appreciate a gentleman who has done so much to help fellow fisherman in our beloved sport. Let us know how we can donate once you get an account set up. There are hundreds if not thousands on this board. Lets make our goal to get the mortgage caught up by tommorrow. Then lets set up the family to carry the mortgage for several months for the treatment and healing process. Not a lot of money but I'll donate the first $100. I am sure that numerous people can donate more but any and all donations will help. 

Roll Call. Who's next?


----------



## fishtruck

I'm in. Let me know where to send it.

Rob C


----------



## SeaCreecherJR.

fishtruck said:


> I'm in. Let me know where to send it.
> 
> X3
> 
> Chad C


----------



## Red Tuna

I'm in for sure...glad to help out in some small way. We will also be happy to donate a Red Tuna membership as an auction item.

I don't know Rik well, but the only two times I've interacted with him he showed me why he is so beloved in our fishing community. The first time was years back when I purchased his book for the first time. I emailed him asking where I could buy his book, because I was going fishing the next day and needed some state water spots...and he explained that you could only buy it directly from him (at the time). 

He normally would have mailed it to me, but that wouldn't have helped me for the next day...so he offered to drive it to my office in downtown Houston. I was blown away by this gesture. And...we sat there and chatted for a little while and he ended up giving me some further pointers on the spots I was going to try. We ended up catching 18 red snapper in state waters that fine May morning. 

Thanks Hot Rod for setting this up...and best wishes to Rik for a speedy recovery.


----------



## JustBilling

SeaCreecherJR. said:


> fishtruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in. Let me know where to send it.
> 
> X3
> 
> Chad C
> 
> 
> 
> X4
Click to expand...


----------



## hilton

Hilton's will donate a couple of subscriptions for $200 each - regions of your choice. 

Reef-Man will donate a couple of artificial reefs for $1,000 each to be deployed in the Vancouver site 10 miles south of the Freeport jetties. Naming rights come with the reefs - name them after a loved one, your company, or Rik!

That should cover about half of the $4,500 needed to prevent foreclosure.

Send your money to Scott or Joey and then let me know and I will make it happen.

Looks like time is of the essence here guys.

Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


----------



## CajunBob

My wife Rc's Mom and I will help also we will put in $200.00 we know Rik and have talked to him alot he has helped us with fishing for heroes when we had it going. Lord please heal Rik and send comfort to his family Amen.


----------



## DRILHER

hilton said:


> Hilton's will donate a couple of subscriptions for $200 each - regions of your choice.
> 
> Reef-Man will donate a couple of artificial reefs for $1,000 each to be deployed in the Vancouver site 10 miles south of the Freeport jetties. Naming rights come with the reefs - name them after a loved one, your company, or Rik!
> 
> That should cover about half of the $4,500 needed to prevent foreclosure.
> 
> Send your money to Scott or Joey and then let me know and I will make it happen.
> 
> Looks like time is of the essence here guys.
> 
> Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


 I'll take one of your subscriptions and send another $200 to the fund. Let me Know how to specify the subsciption and where to send in the donation.

Vance


----------



## John R

*Rik*

Don't know Rik but understand "pain". Will send $100 check by 9am - just need address and payee.
Also NIB Stella 3000FD for auction.
Our thoughts and prayers ...John


----------



## chris33

Im in. Let us know where to swnd money.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bilat Lures

hilton said:


> Hilton's will donate a couple of subscriptions for $200 each - regions of your choice.
> 
> Reef-Man will donate a couple of artificial reefs for $1,000 each to be deployed in the Vancouver site 10 miles south of the Freeport jetties. Naming rights come with the reefs - name them after a loved one, your company, or Rik!
> 
> That should cover about half of the $4,500 needed to prevent foreclosure.
> 
> Send your money to Scott or Joey and then let me know and I will make it happen.
> 
> Looks like time is of the essence here guys.
> 
> Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


I'm in on a subscription as well. I will be contacting you later today...

Brian


----------



## EndTuition

Weird...
On the way in to work this morning I found myself thinking about a deer call I made for charity two years ago and still had not decided what to do with. First post I open on 2cool this morning and question answered. 
Up for auction is a custom Cocobolo deer grunt. I have more stock and can make additional calls if needed (and given some time).


----------



## Hotrod

Awesome 2coolers. Please feel free to let the auction here work itself. Seems easy enough. A 2cooler may be buying us some time on the foreclosure, I will let you guys know as soon as possible. Guess we need to set a auction end date? I guess lets leave it for August 7th, say 5pm. 

Riks wife Marys has seen the post and is overwhelmed by every ones kind gestures. Thank you also! Me and Scott are going to see Rik today, so we will let him know of the 2cool support group. Thanks again everyone!

I will get the bank account set up today as well for the donations


.


----------



## snapper slapper lures

As most know I have been selling books and videos for Rik. From now till aug 7 I will donate any of my profits from book and video sales to Riks cause. 
Order online at www.snapperslapperlures.com or
www.hooksplus.com both go to same site. Thanks to all, Woody


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

If you have ever thought about buying one of Rik's books or his video, now would be a great time to do it. Not only would you get one of Rik's great products, but you would also be helping out Rik and Mary. Woody is going to donate all of his profits for any book or video sales to Rik until August 7th so buy away!!


----------



## DRILHER

Hotrod do you have a Paypal account? I will just gift the money to you and you can pass it on.

Thanks Vance


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

We are working on getting an account set up right now.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

AUCTION AND DONATION SUMMARY

Auction

Tom Hilton donated two subscriptions for any region and two artificial reefs.
 ~The two subscriptions were bought by DRILHER and Capt. Brian 
 Bordosky for $200.00 each!
~ The two artificial reefs are still available for $1,000.00 each.

Red Tuna Shirt Club donated a SIX MONTH membership for auction.
~ High Bidder so far: Big Flat Skiff @ $50.00

John R donated a NIB Stella 3000FD for auction
~ High bidder so far: egret $200.00

Egret has donated several nice coins for auction.*
~ No bids as of yet
* 100% of anything that egret sells will be split 50/50 between his friend who is 
 terminally ill and Rik. These will be the only items that the proceeds will be split 
 50/50. Everything else will go directly to Rik and Mary.

End Tuition donated a very nice Custom Cocobolo Deer Grunt.
~ No bids so far

Donations

CajunBob ~ $200.00 in addition to buying Hilton's chart!!
John R ~ $100.00
Bluewaterexplorer ~ $100.00
Woddy @ Snapper Slapper will donate all profits for Rik's Books and Videos until August 7th. GO GET YOU ONE!!!
Chris33 ~ Will donate some money
FishTruck ~ Will donate some money
JustBilling ~ Will donate some money

We are off to a great start but there is still a long way to go. If you have something you would like to donate please post it up. It would be awesome for someone to donate an offshore fishing trip. Any donation will help out Rik and Mary directly. We should have a way to make donations directly to an account soon.

Thank you,
Scott


----------



## Hotrod

Great summary Scott. I talked with Riks wife. She is headed now to the Wells Fargo to get the account set up. I did it this way so I wont have any control of the money or account. It will be her and Rik to use as they need it. Ill post a link with info as soon as I get it from her. Thanks to all


----------



## buzzard bill

Years ago Rik taught me how to use my sounder and how to drift a spot. He is a great guy and many on this board rely on his books / spots to get on the fish. Tom, I'll take one of those reefs. Where do I send the $1,000?

Captain Bill


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

That's awesome Bill! We will post up soon on where to send the money. You're a good man. I thank you on Rik and Marys behalf.


----------



## Bay Girl

Ditto on helping Rik & his family - i am fortunate to have been fishing many times with Rik and experience first hand his expert techniques and advice abound - truly a gifted man and a kind man - blessings to him & his family during this difficult time and blessings to this online family -


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

I'm going to donate $500.00 to help with Rik and Mary's expenses. Who will match or beat me?


----------



## John R

*stella 300FD*

This has no chance of working. First ever photo posting if it does. Picture, I hope, of reel donated to Rik. Had to break seal to take pic. Egret is on the board - nice toy.
John


----------



## CHILLOUT

I will bid $100.00 on Red Tuna Shirt Club
Bid $300.00 on the Stella 3000


----------



## Hotrod

Here is the Wells Fargo bank account number. You can stop by any Wells Fargo and donate, or some banks will let you transfer online. IF not Mont is gonna post up a Paypal that will be for Rik. Just send it as a gift and mark for Riks fund. 

Wells Fargo account #[email protected] fargo


----------



## Eloc309

*Donation info needed....*

Let us know as soon as you can where to send the money to save the house. This is the place where he WILL win the fight.


----------



## Hotrod

Up for bid is a only been on the boat once and never used Shimano Tekota 800, spooled with new 80lb Power Pro. On a used guide series roller rod.


----------



## cuzn dave

i'm in.
Is somebody talking w/ their bank?
Need to keep communication open.


----------



## GWMERCER

I got the account # and I will deposit $100.00 tomorrow in the account. Its good to see this world has a few good people willing to lend a hand to a complete stranger. I have never met Rick but cancer has taken its toll in my family. I know what it does and it is not pretty!! God speed Rick continue to fight the hard fight, you have a lot of 2coolers pulling for you. I wish I could donate more at this time but i am going to try and contribute as much as I can..:flag:


----------



## MakoT

Did the PayPal get setup? Is the Wells Fargo account under Riks name?


----------



## Hotrod

Hotrod said:


> Here is the Wells Fargo bank account number. You can stop by any Wells Fargo and donate, or some banks will let you transfer online. IF not Mont is gonna post up a Paypal that will be for Rik. Just send it as a gift and mark for Riks fund.
> 
> Wells Fargo account #[email protected] fargo


Heres the Wells Fargo bank account number again. Its only in Riks and Marys name or Rik Jacobsen. I just set it up and she went in to finalize it.

Mont is setting up the Paypal around 10am tomorrow morning. Thank you guys so much.

I went and saw Rik this afternoon. This is a strong man, his spirits are high. He is overwhelmed at the support here. Im gonna take a short video of him tomorrow and post here. He wants to thank everyone that way.

.


----------



## FISH TAILS

*My Prayers are sent to his family!!!*

Count me in I will find a Wells Fargo tomorrow.
You guys are awesome fellas for going the extra mile to help a friend out green coming your way!!!!


----------



## jdipper1

Bought Rik's Video, I already have the book.


----------



## fishtruck

Great I will find one tomorrow. I'll meet ya Big Flat Skiff. Good luck Rik!

Rob C



Hotrod said:


> Heres the Wells Fargo bank account number again. Its only in Riks and Marys name or Rik Jacobsen. I just set it up and she went in to finalize it.
> 
> Mont is setting up the Paypal around 10am tomorrow morning. Thank you guys so much.
> 
> I went and saw Rik this afternoon. This is a strong man, his spirits are high. He is overwhelmed at the support here. Im gonna take a short video of him tomorrow and post here. He wants to thank everyone that way.
> 
> .


----------



## angler_joe

Im in! Hang in there Rik! God is good!


----------



## proteus

*Help for Rik's Mortgage*

I'm going to deposit a check for $100 tomorrow into the Rik Jacobson Wells account opened and referenced above. Is there anyway I can receive the benefit of a new 2012 book as a courtesy mailed to me at 7941 Katy Freeway, Suite 505, HouTX 77024?? I've done a little bus. w/Rik selling his book in my ship's store at Surfside Marina as of late. I sold my interest in SSM in 10/11. When I opened the Surfside Marina in 2008 my partner rejected Rik and my idea of making Rik the resident expert (like a country club has a "golf pro""). Anyway, may the Good Lord comfort, strengthen and return Rik to the water where he belongs.

Thank you and God Bless Rik and his family.

Marc Grosz


----------



## DRILHER

Is there still going to be a paypal account? I owe $400 $200 for the subscription Tom donated and $200 gift. I'm stuck here on this rig and would like to get him his money ASP.
THANKS


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

*Paypal info for Rik*

Yes. The PayPal account is:

[email protected]


----------



## jdipper1

I will offer a fishing trip for 2 in East Galveston bay. I have a G3 1860 aluminum boat and I am not the best catcher, but we can go fish.

John Req

More prayers for Rik and his falimy.


----------



## Hotrod

Thank you again everyone for all the prayers and donations. Rik got all choked up yesterday when he was trying to tell me how overwhelmed he was with all the support he was getting. Im gonna go see him today, he cant talk for very long. So Im gonna give him a little notice before I go so he doesnt talk, and when I get there were gonna take a little video so I can post of him thanking everyone. He told me its all the support hes getting from here is whats keeping his spirits high. Thank again!


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

I also visited Rik in the hospital yesterday. I can't express in words how Rik feels about what his 2cool family is trying to do for him and Mary. He looked at me and said "I'm just so overwhelmed and appreciative" with a tear rolling down his cheek. It was hard for me to choke back the tears.

Every dollar that we raise for them will go a long way to help Rik get back on his feet. We have the PayPal account and the Wells Fargo account all set up so please open your hearts and donate to this worthy cause.

The PayPal account is: [email protected]

The Wells Fargo account number is: 6658685380

Thank you,
Scott Hunter


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

AUCTION SUMMARY


Tom Hilton donated two subscriptions for any region and two artificial reefs.

~The two subscriptions were bought by DRILHER and Capt. Brian Bordosky for $200.00 each!
~ buzzard bill bought a artificial reef for $1000.00!!!!
~ There is still one reef available.

Red Tuna Shirt Club donated a SIX MONTH membership for auction.
~ High Bidder so far: CHILLOUT $100.00

John R donated a NIB Stella 3000FD for auction
~ High bidder so far: egret $350.00

Egret has donated several nice coins for auction.*
~ No bids as of yet
* 100% of anything that egret sells will be split 50/50 between his friend who is 
 terminally ill and Rik. These will be the only items that the proceeds will be split 50/50.
 Everything else will go directly to Rik and Mary.

End Tuition donated a very nice Custom Cocobolo Deer Grunt.
~ No bids so far

Bill has donated a custom made pen.
~ High bidder so far: Big Flat Skiff $50.00

Hotrod has donated a Shimano Tekota 800 Reel on a Guide Series Roller Rod
~ High bidder so far: egret $100.00

jdipper1 has donated a fishing trip for two in East Galveston Bay
~ No bids so far


----------



## danmanfish

I will bid $200 on the tekota and start the bid at $100 on jdipper1 fishing trip. I will also deposit $100 into wells Fargo Account today. I dont know Rik but have heard good things about him. Prayers for a fast recovery. 

Thank You
Dan Prasad


----------



## DRILHER

BIG Flat Skiff said:


> I also visited Rik in the hospital yesterday. I can't express in words how Rik feels about what his 2cool family is trying to do for him and Mary. He looked at me and said "I'm just so overwhelmed and appreciative" with a tear rolling down his cheek. It was hard for me to choke back the tears.
> 
> Every dollar that we raise for them will go a long way to help Rik get back on his feet. We have the PayPal account and the Wells Fargo account all set up so please open your hearts and donate to this worthy cause.
> 
> The PayPal account is: [email protected]
> 
> The Wells Fargo account number is: 6658685380
> 
> Thank you,
> DONE Sent from [email protected]
> Scott Hunter


 DONE sent from [email protected]


----------



## CHILLOUT

Raise the Stella to $400


----------



## CHILLOUT

Bid $50.00 on the deer grunt


----------



## FISH TAILS

Hospital update from "MakoT" Tommy said Rik was feeling a little better this morning but has lots of test to be run the rest of today . He said Rik and his family were very happy with the out pouring of support from the people on this board! He took a picture of Rik and will post up when he gets back to the house.

Josh


----------



## c1

Rik taught me how to snapper fish many years ago and I will never forget those days. He changed my life in many positive ways and there is no way I could re-pay him for what he has done for me. If any of you on 2cool want to learn how to catch big snapper on hard spots, I will offer a full day lesson on hard spot fising. If anyone is interested, please start bid at $500, so we can raise some $ for Rik.
Thanks
Carl


----------



## Johnboat

*Stella 3000FD*

I bid $450 on the Stella


----------



## Over The Top

I will bid $250 for the Tekota and $100 for the pen.

Let's keep it going.

Gary H.


----------



## Hotrod

FISH TAILS said:


> Hospital update from "MakoT" Tommy said Rik was feeling a little better this morning but has lots of test to be run the rest of today . He said Rik and his family were very happy with the out pouring of support from the people on this board! He took a picture of Rik and will post up when he gets back to the house.
> 
> Josh


Im heading up there in a bit to take a short video. Will post up later today.

Thanks again guys, Rik sure has a bunch of great friends, and great people here on 2cool. He is under going some minor surgeries this afternoon, so say a little prayer for him.


----------



## CHILLOUT

$500.00 on the Stella


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*C'mon Guys... lets get it done here*

Big Pappa and Miss Blind Date will Donate a Custom Hand Made Knife, made by Your's Truly. Just tell me where to send it. and whoever Buys it sends the Money to Rik's Fund.
I have this One priced at $275.00 on my website, and All the money from this sale goes to Rik.


----------



## danmanfish

Just deposited the $100. 
Let's keep it going guys.


----------



## broadonrod

How much money has been raised so far? Does anyone have a hard number? Capt. Ahab


----------



## Hotrod

$300 on Big Papas knife. 

Brett were trying to get a round about total


----------



## Hotrod

broadonrod said:


> How much money has been raised so far? Does anyone have a hard number? Capt. Ahab


Talked with Scott, were figuring around $1500 has been accounted for, we dont know whats in the Wells Fargo account yet, but we will get with Riks wife and find out thru this process. Also we havent counted the Auction items yet. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## jdipper1

I will offer a fishing trip for 2 in East Galveston bay. I have a G3 1860 aluminum boat and I am not the best catcher, but we can go fish.

John Req

More prayers for Rik and his falimy.


----------



## jdipper1

Looks like we lost a couple of posts. My offer for a trip to East Galveston bay and danmanfish's bid of $100.00 I reposted the trip.

More prayers for Rik and his family.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

jdipper1 - You posted it on the TTMB thread. I have it in the auction summary. Thanks for posting it here too.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous

I'll do $350.00 on Big Pappa's knife.


----------



## Johnboat

*Cocobolo Deer Call*

$100 is my bid. (So many posts its hard to be sure..I think $50 is current bid)


----------



## fishtruck

Just deposited $600 in WF. From a friend and I.


----------



## FISH TAILS

I sent mine VIA paypal Scott. Prayers sent again also to hime and his family!!!


----------



## proteus

*Rik*

Deposit MADE at Wells.


----------



## Gas Can

*speedy and full recovery*

Prayers and well wishes to you Rik. I hope this blessing comforts you, your family and all your friends and supporters here on 2Cool. It is sung by Debbie Friedman, no longer with us. It is called Mi Shaberach and mixes English and Hebrew lyrics beautifully in a universal prayer for healing.






Gas Can ..the Lobster Man..."grab 'em by the Horns"
Scott


----------



## Hotrod

Heres Riks thank you video to all you who have helped by donating, prayers, or just stopping by to visit this thread, enjoy!






.


----------



## Chase This!

Thanks for sharing that. I'm sorry to see Rik laid up like that, but glad to see he still has his sense of humor and fishing on his mind.

I'll get some money sent tomorrow. 

Brandon


----------



## RC's Mom

Hotrod said:


> Heres Riks thank you video to all you who have helped by donating, prayers, or just stopping by to visit this thread, enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks Joey, for the video!! Rik, we got this, you work on getting back on the water.

Darlene


----------



## Over The Top

c1 said:


> Rik taught me how to snapper fish many years ago and I will never forget those days. He changed my life in many positive ways and there is no way I could re-pay him for what he has done for me. If any of you on 2cool want to learn how to catch big snapper on hard spots, I will offer a full day lesson on hard spot fising. If anyone is interested, please start bid at $500, so we can raise some $ for Rik.
> Thanks
> Carl


 Carl, if you are talking about an "on the water" experience I am in for $500. I will even take my boat. Rik has fished with me for over 15 years and he has always spoken very highly of you.

Please let me know

Gary H.


----------



## TexasCub

Man lots of talk about cancer these days. Watched that video from Rik thanking everyone and it really saddens me. It just so happpens that my wife of 20 years is sitting in the hospital here in San Antonio as we speak recovering from her third surgery in in the last year,trying to become whole after beating breast cancer last year. This cancer is tough stuff on the ones we know and love. Lord knows I have some of Riks #'s on my chartplotter, will put some money in their acct in the morning. Get well Sir!


----------



## Elgatoloco

that is very sad to see and hear Rik like that. He is a man with aot of passion and knowledge and very willing and eager to share it. I appreciate all of his help and knowledge shared. Thank you Rik and my Godspeed you a fast recovery.


Tom


----------



## broadonrod

c1 said:


> Rik taught me how to snapper fish many years ago and I will never forget those days. He changed my life in many positive ways and there is no way I could re-pay him for what he has done for me. If any of you on 2cool want to learn how to catch big snapper on hard spots, I will offer a full day lesson on hard spot fising. If anyone is interested, please start bid at $500, so we can raise some $ for Rik.
> Thanks
> Carl


* Carl is the man with big snapper I had the pleasure of fishing wit him on our last trip what a great guy and Great fisherman !!! This one needs to go high!!!!!! $$$$ Capt. Ahab*


----------



## Marlingrinder

BIG Flat Skiff said:


> I also visited Rik in the hospital yesterday. I can't express in words how Rik feels about what his 2cool family is trying to do for him and Mary. He looked at me and said "I'm just so overwhelmed and appreciative" with a tear rolling down his cheek. It was hard for me to choke back the tears.
> 
> Every dollar that we raise for them will go a long way to help Rik get back on his feet. We have the PayPal account and the Wells Fargo account all set up so please open your hearts and donate to this worthy cause.
> 
> The PayPal account is: [email protected]
> 
> The Wells Fargo account number is: 6658685380
> 
> Thank you,
> Scott Hunter


I don't know the guy from Adam but everyone needs a hand from time to time. $500 sent through Paypal.


----------



## leadweight

Just ordered Rik's book and video, will swing by the bank soon.
Best of luck to Rik, hope to hear he is back on the water soon.

Leadweight


----------



## BretE

I'll go $125 on the deer call......


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

I will donate a Bingo Plugging Shorty Shrimp Antique Lure.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

AUCTION SUMMARY

Tom Hilton donated two subscriptions for any region and two artificial reefs.

~The two subscriptions were bought by DRILHER and Capt. Brian Bordosky for $200.00 each!
~ buzzard bill bought a artificial reef for $1000.00!!!!
~ There is still one reef available.

Red Tuna Shirt Club donated a SIX MONTH membership for auction.
~ High Bidder so far: CHILLOUT $100.00

John R donated a NIB Stella 3000FD for auction
~ High bidder so far: CHILLOUT $500.00

Egret has donated several nice coins for auction.*
~ No bids as of yet
* 100% of anything that egret sells will be split 50/50 between his friend who is 
terminally ill and Rik. These will be the only items that the proceeds will be split 50/50. Everything else will go directly to Rik and Mary.

End Tuition donated a very nice Custom Cocobolo Deer Grunt.
~ High bidder so far: Brete $125.00

Bill has donated a custom made pen.
~ High bidder so far: Over The Top $100.00

Hotrod has donated a Shimano Tekota 800 Reel on a Guide Series Roller Rod
~ High bidder so far: Over The Top $250

jdipper1 has donated a fishing trip for two in East Galveston Bay
~ High bidder so far: danmayfish $100.00 

Big Pappa donated a Custom Hand Made Knife
~ High bidder so far: Slightly Dangerous $350.00

Broadonboard donated a multiple day Sword Fishing Trip
Bid here for this one.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=430616

C1 has donated a SOW Snapper Trip. He will teach you how to fish hard spots for snapper.
~ High bidder so far: Over The Top $500.00

BIG Flat Skiff has donated a Bingo Plugging Shorty Shrimp Antique Lure
~ No bids so far

If I have missed any of the auction items, please let me know.


----------



## SaltNLine

*Condo For Rik*

Well, first I'd like to say that our thoughts and prayers go out to Rik and his family. My brother, Trey(JustBilling) and I have always wanted to get Rik to go out and show us the ropes on our boat, but I guess we never really found time for it. Well, we now realize that time is of the essence.

We would like to offer our condo on North Padre Island for four days and three nights for auction. The specific days will be determined by the winner. Our condo is 2 bedroom 1 and half bath. There are transient slips if you'd like to bring your boat!!

This is by no means a mansion on the water, but does the job for us. The master has a queen bed. 2nd room had two bunk bed sets, one of which has a double on the bottom. Full Kitchen and living room. We are still renovating, so most everything has been replaced within the last 2 years. Carpet has been bought but not installed yet. Newly built deck overlooks the canal(and the bar) and there are transient slips available if you'd like to bring your boat. Packery channel jetties are just around the corner and baffin/landcut are just south. There is a lighted pier with cleaning station and a pool(indoor and outdoor).

This would be a great opportunity for someone looking to fish Packery or Baffin!!!! And for a good cause............

We've never rented it out but I think they go for about $180-$200/night.


----------



## Johnboat

*antique Bingo lure*

I will start that one off at $50.


----------



## Txfishman

I will hit the Stella reel for $550.

I see my friend Over the Top has his wallet out. We could write a book about our trips with Rik. 

Thanks for the opportunity to help.


----------



## jodyisfishing

Joey - pitching in a deposit today for $100. GOD bless ya rik.

I'll throw in an offshore trip 50-80 miles offshore for one person as well, if you want to bid it out. They can PM me with winner selected by August 5th at midnight. Trip will be in Aug or Sept. as schedules allow.


----------



## Hotrod

I cant say thank you enough for every ones support, this is absolutely amazing whats going on here for Rik! Thank you!

Thank you for all the messages, emails, and greens with nice messages written in them!


----------



## CHILLOUT

Bid $100.00 on Bingo lure
$500.00 on the North Padre Condo


----------



## Chase This!

Sent via Paypal. Good luck, Rik. Hang in there.

Brandon


----------



## Reel-Tite

Sent $200 plus I'll buy a new book from Woody.

Andre'


----------



## Johnboat

*mail check method*

Can someone please provide the bank mailing address where a person could just mail a check.

I.E. Wells Fargo Bank, Rik Jacobsen fund,.....po box or street, city, zip, etc.

And how to make out the payee on that check.

Thanks


----------



## jdusek

Sent 100 to paypal at [email protected]


----------



## danmanfish

jodyisfishing said:


> Joey - pitching in a deposit today for $100. GOD bless ya rik.
> 
> I'll throw in an offshore trip 50-80 miles offshore for one person as well, if you want to bid it out. They can PM me with winner selected by August 5th at midnight. Trip will be in Aug or Sept. as schedules allow.


I will start this off at $100. Let's keep this going.


----------



## c1

Great! You won't be disappointed.
Carl


Over The Top said:


> Carl, if you are talking about an "on the water" experience I am in for $500. I will even take my boat. Rik has fished with me for over 15 years and he has always spoken very highly of you.
> 
> Please let me know
> 
> Gary H.


----------



## Hotrod

jodyisfishing said:


> Joey - pitching in a deposit today for $100. GOD bless ya rik.
> 
> I'll throw in an offshore trip 50-80 miles offshore for one person as well, if you want to bid it out. They can PM me with winner selected by August 5th at midnight. Trip will be in Aug or Sept. as schedules allow.


$200 on that trip


----------



## Hotrod

Johnboat said:


> Can someone please provide the bank mailing address where a person could just mail a check.
> 
> I.E. Wells Fargo Bank, Rik Jacobsen fund,.....po box or street, city, zip, etc.
> 
> And how to make out the payee on that check.
> 
> Thanks


You can stop by any Wells Fargo or mail it to any Wells Fargo, the one where the account is set up at is below. You can make the check payable to

Rik Jacobsen Donation Fund and put account # 6658685380

Wells Fargo
6511 Reading Road
Rosenberg, Tx 77471

(281) 239-6111


----------



## BigOTex

*C1 Fishing Lesson*

I will go $750 on the trip with Carl.......

Steve Putney


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

THIS JUST IN......

Up for auction is a super special one of a kind autographed by Rik himself 2012 Rik Jacobsen's Ultimate Fishing Guide that covers every port on the Texas coast!! There will only be one of these offered so bid it up!!!!


----------



## agonzales1981

I'll donate this brand new tld15 on a medium tiger stik combo for the auction. Sorry for the bad pic. Anybody interested I can send more pics just text me 832 721 1512


----------



## buzzard bill

*Made That Deposit*

Just stopped by a Wells Fargo branch and deposited a check. Easy to do, but one thing to note is that the funds will not be available for 2 business days (Aug 7). Does anyone know if Rik is still facing that Aug 7 deadline on making that house note?

Captain Bill


----------



## Johnboat

*Thanks....check on its way*



Hotrod said:


> You can stop by any Wells Fargo or mail it to any Wells Fargo, the one where the account is set up at is below. You can make the check payable to
> 
> Rik Jacobsen Donation Fund and put account # 6658685380
> 
> Wells Fargo
> 6511 Reading Road
> Rosenberg, Tx 77471
> 
> (281) 239-6111


Add $100 to the pot...check made out and in envelope. Thanks for posting the mailing address.


----------



## FISH TAILS

buzzard bill said:


> Just stopped by a Wells Fargo branch and deposited a check. Easy to do, but one thing to note is that the funds will not be available for 2 business days (Aug 7). Does anyone know if Rik is still facing that Aug 7 deadline on making that house note?
> 
> Captain Bill


Yes he is still facing this deadline we are working on it as we speak. Bill thank you for the donation we are funding some cash into the account now to cover some of the legal things that are needed today. I know that Mary and Rik appreciate all that is being done here on this great board by fellow fisherman!! God Bless all of you who are helping a brother in need out, and please keep Rik and Mary in your prayers.:texasflag


----------



## Captfry

Rik, you are in our thoughts and prayers. Team "Just One More" is headed down to Freeport to attend the Captians Meeting. We have spoke to Mark and Kelly and they are allowing us to donate and hold a live Auction in Rik's Honor! The Auction will be for a brand new 6' 30-60lb jigging rod and Rik's 2012 book. All proceeds will be deposited Monday into the Wells Fargo Account. Bring your check books!!!


Jason ans Wendy


----------



## nelson6500

buzzard bill said:


> Just stopped by a Wells Fargo branch and deposited a check. Easy to do, but one thing to note is that the funds will not be available for 2 business days (Aug 7). Does anyone know if Rik is still facing that Aug 7 deadline on making that house note?
> 
> Captain Bill


I think the 2 day delay is because its a check Bill, I deposited cash and they said it will be in the account today.


----------



## Hotrod

Cant thank everyone enough! Amazing support for Rik and Mary. Im heading out of town till Sunday, BigFlat Skiff will be around to help answer any questions. Ill try and check up if I have phone service. You guys here amaze me!


----------



## wacker

BIG Flat Skiff said:


> THIS JUST IN......
> 
> Up for auction is a super special one of a kind autographed by Rik himself 2012 Rik Jacobsen's Ultimate Fishing Guide that covers every port on the Texas coast!! There will only be one of these offered so bid it up!!!!


I will start at 300.00 on that.

Hang in there Rik You are definitely not alone here Bro.
No worries !!!!:clover:


----------



## Chase This!

wacker said:


> I will start at 300.00 on that.
> 
> Hang in there Rik You are definitely not alone here Bro.
> No worries !!!!:clover:


Boom!!!


----------



## Trask

I only met Rik once and that was to buy his book and video, just dropped a $100 into the paypal account.


----------



## FISH TAILS

*A Huge Thank You to a few 2Coolers*

I would like to thank "BigFlat Skiff","Mont","GasCan", and "MakoT" for responding so quickly to my calls for help today you guys are all awesome!:smile:
I think the legal side of this has been handled for today still issue next week to deal with but for now all is okay!! Rik can rest this weekend!!!! Again this forum is an truly wonderful place full of generous people.:texasflag

God Bless
Josh


----------



## LayedBack1

I will get to the bank in the morning..our prayers are with you Rik..


----------



## Konan

Konan bids $400 on big pappa's knife.


----------



## jdipper1

I'll go $250 on thr 50-80 mile trip with *jodyisfishing*


----------



## c1

I am taking a page out of Brett's book. I'm taking the top two bidders. Auction will end Sunday at midnight. Thank you for all the support for Rik. Winners pm on Monday.
Carl


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD

*Bid*



c1 said:


> I am taking a page out of Brett's book. I'm taking the top two bidders. Auction will end Sunday at midnight. Thank you for all the support for Rik. Winners pm on Monday.
> Carl


I am a little confused on the bids, I'll go 750
Clay


----------



## c1

Sorry for any confusion. You and one other are current top bidders at $750.
Thank you,
Carl


----------



## southtexasreds

I'll start off bidding for the 1st coin mentioned at $200.

Edit: just noticed those coins are for sale, not bid. I'll buy one for $200. Where do I send money?


----------



## jdipper1

Not to be out done, I will offer 2 trips for 2 people to East Galveston Bay for the top 2 bidders. Bids in by 8:00 PM Sunday night. 

God Bless,

John


----------



## BigOTex

*Carl's Fishin" Lesson*

I am at $800..........Go Rik !

Steve:doowapsta


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

AUCTION SUMMARY

Tom Hilton donated two subscriptions for any region and two artificial reefs.

~The two subscriptions were bought by DRILHER and Capt. Brian Bordosky for $200.00 each!
~ buzzard bill bought a artificial reef for $1000.00!!!!
~ There is still one reef available.

Red Tuna Shirt Club donated a SIX MONTH membership for auction.
~ High Bidder so far: CHILLOUT $100.00

John R donated a NIB Stella 3000FD for auction
~ High bidder so far: TXfishman $550.00

Egret has donated several nice coins for sale.*
~ One coin sold to southtexasreds for $200.00
* 100% of anything that egret sells will be split 50/50 between his friend who is 
terminally ill and Rik. These will be the only items that the proceeds will be split 50/50. Everything else auctioned off will go directly to Rik and Mary.

End Tuition donated a very nice Custom Cocobolo Deer Grunt.
~ High bidder so far: Brete $125.00

Bill has donated a custom made pen.
~ High bidder so far: Over The Top $100.00

Hotrod has donated a Shimano Tekota 800 Reel on a Guide Series Roller Rod
~ High bidder so far: Over The Top $250

jdipper1 has donated TWO fishing trip for two in East Galveston Bay
~ High bidders so far: danmayfish $100.00 and fishinguy $200.00

Big Pappa donated a Custom Hand Made Knife
~ High bidder so far: Konan $400.00

Broadonboard donated a multiple day Sword Fishing Trip
~ Bid here for this one.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/sh...d.php?t=430616

C1 has donated TWO SOW Snapper Trips. He will teach you how to fish hard spots for snapper.
Top two bidders will go on the trip.
~ High bidders so far: BigOTex $750.00 and cschoolfield $750.00

BIG Flat Skiff has donated a Bingo Plugging Shorty Shrimp Antique Lure
~ High bidder so far: CHILLOUT $100.00

Agonzales1981 donated a NEW TLD15 and a medium action Tiger Stick
~ Big Flat Skiff $100.00

Rik Jacobsen's AUTOGRAPHED 2012 Ultimate Fishing Guide. Only one of these will be offered.
~ High bidder so far: Wacker $300.00

Jodyisfishing has donated an Offshore Fishing Trip
~ High bidder so far: jdipper1 $250.00

SaltNLine has donated a four day three night stay at his condo in South Padre Island
~ High bidder so far: CHILLOUT $500.00

If I have missed any of the auction items, or not recorded the bids properly, please let me know.


----------



## SaltNLine

Just FYI our condo is on north padre and I'm here tonight. Plan to get some more pics up tomorrow. Again, its not the ritz but a hellava time can be had here. Walking distance to 3 waterin holes and a slip to park your boat if you want!!! Prayers still going out.


----------



## Captfry

*Freeport Auction Fro Rik!!!! Total $2355.00*

First and Foremost, I would like to thank Mark and Kelly for allowing us to be part of their tournament. Not in a way of participating as in years past. But allowing us to help, one in need! They are great people and responsive to everyone's needs!

Wendy displayed the rod in great fashion, and the first bid was *$500.00 ,* then followed by a bid of *$1000.00* , and the the last bid was for *$1100.00.*

Thank You *"Team Reel Therapy"* for Winning the Auction (*$1100.00*)!!!

At the end of the Calcutta, *Charles Emola* came up and and donated an extra *$1000.00* towards Rik's cause, Way to go!!!

As fisherman were leaving they stop by and added another *$155.00* towards the total. Fisherman for Fisherman, I cant say anything else.

Mark, Kelly, Wendy, and I were amazed by the generosity by all. We are a Family and lets continue to keep Rik in our thoughts and prayers.

Team "Just One More" will add another $100.00 providing a total of $2355.00 to be deposited on Monday!!!

God Bless us All,

Team "Just One More"

Jason and Wendy


----------



## MakoT

*$10 K + Update and Thanks*

Wow guys - what an auction! Rik really needs all of us and really appreciates it. That's $10K if the Sword trip is at $6000. You can't believe how much Rik and Mary need this. Rik thanks you all and he went on and on about that to Mary and others that have been by to see him. This is allowing he and Mary to worry about the medical issues and hospital costs. The treatment and tests are not pleasant (i,e.- nasty bad for the most part - even for this tough man).

Thanks to all of you who scrambled today to get the needed cash in the donation account. That's both the money and the quick trips to the bank by guys all over town. There's a particular anonymous lawyer on this board who donated $ and worked most of the day to organize the effort. I'm certain that we took care of the urgent issues with the house; for now. The banks attorneys need do what they're suppose to do Monday - which is in fact the absolute deadline. I will follow up for sure.

Awesome guys!!

Regards, Tommy

And thank you CaptFry



BIG Flat Skiff said:


> AUCTION SUMMARY
> 
> Tom Hilton donated two subscriptions for any region and two artificial reefs.
> 
> ~The two subscriptions were bought by DRILHER and Capt. Brian Bordosky for $200.00 each!
> ~ buzzard bill bought a artificial reef for $1000.00!!!!
> ~ There is still one reef available.
> 
> Red Tuna Shirt Club donated a SIX MONTH membership for auction.
> ~ High Bidder so far: CHILLOUT $100.00
> 
> John R donated a NIB Stella 3000FD for auction
> ~ High bidder so far: TXfishman $550.00
> 
> Egret has donated several nice coins for sale.*
> ~ One coin sold to southtexasreds for $200.00
> * 100% of anything that egret sells will be split 50/50 between his friend who is
> terminally ill and Rik. These will be the only items that the proceeds will be split 50/50. Everything else auctioned off will go directly to Rik and Mary.
> 
> End Tuition donated a very nice Custom Cocobolo Deer Grunt.
> ~ High bidder so far: Brete $125.00
> 
> Bill has donated a custom made pen.
> ~ High bidder so far: Over The Top $100.00
> 
> Hotrod has donated a Shimano Tekota 800 Reel on a Guide Series Roller Rod
> ~ High bidder so far: Over The Top $250
> 
> jdipper1 has donated TWO fishing trip for two in East Galveston Bay
> ~ High bidders so far: danmayfish $100.00 and fishinguy $200.00
> 
> Big Pappa donated a Custom Hand Made Knife
> ~ High bidder so far: Konan $400.00
> 
> Broadonboard donated a multiple day Sword Fishing Trip
> ~ Bid here for this one.
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/sh...d.php?t=430616
> 
> C1 has donated TWO SOW Snapper Trips. He will teach you how to fish hard spots for snapper.
> Top two bidders will go on the trip.
> ~ High bidders so far: BigOTex $750.00 and cschoolfield $750.00
> 
> BIG Flat Skiff has donated a Bingo Plugging Shorty Shrimp Antique Lure
> ~ High bidder so far: CHILLOUT $100.00
> 
> Agonzales1981 donated a NEW TLD15 and a medium action Tiger Stick
> ~ Big Flat Skiff $100.00
> 
> Rik Jacobsen's AUTOGRAPHED 2012 Ultimate Fishing Guide. Only one of these will be offered.
> ~ High bidder so far: Wacker $300.00
> 
> Jodyisfishing has donated an Offshore Fishing Trip
> ~ High bidder so far: jdipper1 $250.00
> 
> SaltNLine has donated a four day three night stay at his condo in South Padre Island
> ~ High bidder so far: CHILLOUT $500.00
> 
> If I have missed any of the auction items, or not recorded the bids properly, please let me know.


----------



## Captfry

Was thinking today was Sat.!!! Well i guess it is now, lol (thats what happens when you have Friday off) it will be deposited today!

Jason and Wendy



Captfry said:


> First and Foremost, I would like to thank Mark and Kelly for allowing us to be part of their tournament. Not in a way of participating as in years past. But allowing us to help, one in need! They are great people and responsive to everyone's needs!
> 
> Wendy displayed the rod in great fashion, and the first bid was *$500.00 ,* then followed by a bid of *$1000.00* , and the the last bid was for *$1100.00.*
> 
> Thank You *"Team Reel Therapy"* for Winning the Auction (*$1100.00*)!!!
> 
> At the end of the Calcutta, *Charles Emola* came up and and donated an extra *$1000.00* towards Rik's cause, Way to go!!!
> 
> As fisherman were leaving they stop by and added another *$155.00* towards the total. Fisherman for Fisherman, I cant say anything else.
> 
> Mark, Kelly, Wendy, and I were amazed by the generosity by all. We are a Family and lets continue to keep Rik in our thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Team "Just One More" will add another $100.00 providing a total of $2355.00 to be deposited on Monday!!!
> 
> God Bless us All,
> 
> Team "Just One More"
> 
> Jason and Wendy


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

AUCTION DEADLINE WILL BE FRIDAY AUGUST 10th, 2012 AT NOON.

We have given the money that has been raised so far to Rik and Mary. That money, along with a few people putting in additional money, has saved Rik and Mary's house for now!! They will still have to make their house payments and they will have a lot of medical bills and expenses. It's a long way from over for them.

Let's keep this fund raiser going!!!!


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

I told my 16 year old daughter about what's going on with Rik and she said she wanted to help. She went yesterday and bought everything she needed to make this beautiful Texas Flag. She started it at around noon yesterday and finished it at 2:30 this morning. The flag is made out of hundreds of pieces of paper that she cut up. It an 18X24 on canvas.

I am so very proud of her.

She would like to offer it up for auction to help out Rik and Mary.


----------



## Monarchy

*Stella*

I'll bid $1,500 on the Stella.


----------



## CHILLOUT

I'll bid a $100.00 on the Texas Flag


----------



## Wompam

Im n for $200.00 on Texas flag. God bless all of you


----------



## Joker's Wild

Bought the book and video and deposited 100.00 into Riks account. Prayers also sent to Rik and his family. God be with you


----------



## Tortuga

Guess I gotta go to $300 on THE FLAG... :texasflag

This 'double listing' on the auction items is killin' this old geezer....


----------



## CHILLOUT

$400 on the Texas Flag


----------



## bill

~ High bidder so far: Over The Top $100.00

Here is a link to show what the winner will get to pick from on having a custom built pen. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=430042

The winner will pick the style (and I do have a couple others not shown) and will get to pick out the material I have in stock. I do all my custom blends with resins and a large selection of local and exotic woods (and deer antler if that is something the winner is interested in)

This is what a Deer Antler very large pen could look like. It is made using Rhodium and Titanium. This is high end stuff

If you have any questions before bidding, just send me a PM and I would be very happy to answer them.


----------



## RC's Mom

CajunBob said:


> My wife Rc's Mom and I will help also we will put in $200.00 we know Rik and have talked to him alot he has helped us with fishing for heroes when we had it going. Lord please heal Rik and send comfort to his family Amen.


I finally made it to Lake Jackson today and the money promised has been deposited.


----------



## high pressure

$500


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

high pressure ~ Please put the item you are bidding on with the amount.
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## southtexasreds

Payment for coin has been made to egret's paypal account.

Can we get an update on total amount raised?


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

southtexasreds said:


> Payment for coin has been made to egret's paypal account.
> 
> Can we get an update on total amount raised?


I'm on the bay. I'll work on working up a total as soon as I get home.

A HUGE THANK YOU to everyone!!!!!


----------



## bblaker

Ill go *$850* on the C1 Snapper trip!!!


----------



## raykdman

I'll go $ 150.00 on the Shimano TDL15

Thanks
Raymond


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

AUCTION SUMMARY

Tom Hilton donated two subscriptions for any region and two artificial reefs.
~The two subscriptions were bought by DRILHER and Capt. Brian Bordosky for
 $200.00 each!
~ buzzard bill bought a artificial reef for $1000.00!!!!
~ Tom Hilton said he was contacted by someone who is going to buy the second 
 reef for $1000.00!!

Red Tuna Shirt Club donated a SIX MONTH membership for auction.
~ High Bidder so far: CHILLOUT $100.00

John R donated a NIB Stella 3000FD for auction
~ High bidder so far: Monarchy $1,500.00

Egret has donated several nice coins for sale.*
~ One coin sold to southtexasreds for $200.00
* 100% of anything that egret sells will be split 50/50 between his friend who is 
terminally ill and Rik. These will be the only items that the proceeds will be split 50/50. Everything else auctioned off will go directly to Rik and Mary.

End Tuition donated a very nice Custom Cocobolo Deer Grunt.
~ High bidder so far: Brete $125.00

Bill has donated a custom made pen.
~ High bidder so far: Over The Top $100.00

Hotrod has donated a Shimano Tekota 800 Reel on a Guide Series Roller Rod
~ High bidder so far: Over The Top $250

jdipper1 has donated TWO fishing trip for two in East Galveston Bay
~ High bidders so far: danmayfish $100.00 and fishinguy $200.00

Big Pappa donated a Custom Hand Made Knife
~ High bidder so far: Konan $400.00

Broadonboard donated a multiple day Sword Fishing Trip
~ This auction is over and it raised $11,500!!!!
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/sh...d.php?t=430616

C1 has donated TWO SOW Snapper Trips. He will teach you how to fish hard spots for snapper. Top two bidders will go on the trip.
~ High bidders so far: BigOTex $800.00 and bblaker $850.00

BIG Flat Skiff has donated a Bingo Plugging Shorty Shrimp Antique Lure
~ High bidder so far: CHILLOUT $100.00

Agonzales1981 donated a NEW TLD15 and a medium action Tiger Stick
~ raykdman $150.00

Rik Jacobsen's AUTOGRAPHED 2012 Ultimate Fishing Guide. Only one of these will be offered!
~ High bidder so far: Wacker $300.00

Jodyisfishing has donated an Offshore Fishing Trip
~ High bidder so far: jdipper1 $250.00

SaltNLine has donated a four day three night stay at his condo in South Padre Island
~ High bidder so far: CHILLOUT $500.00

Texas Flag Artwork hand crafted by Big Flat Skiff's Daughter
~ High bidder so far: CHILLOUT $400.00
~ There could possibly be a bid of $500.00 for the flag pending clarification from 
high pressure on what his $500.00 bid was for.

If I have missed any of the auction items, or not recorded the bids properly, please let me know.


----------



## southtexasreds

So, if the auctions ended now, it looks like (more or less) $20,000? Nice job everyone!


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

Here are the totals so far for the donations and the auction items. I do not have access to Rik and Mary's Wells Fargo account so I don't know the amount that has been deposited in it.

PayPal Donations: $3,394.50
Auction funds raised so far: $20,225.00

That's a total of $23,619.50!!!!!

Now, there is no doubt that that is a lot of money, but Rik and Mary's still need our help. Rik has been in the hospital for six days now and I'm not sure how much longer he will be there. The medical expenses alone will be very expensive and Rik does not have medical insurance. We will find out Monday the final status of their house and they still have everyday living expenses to think about. 

The outpouring of love and the fact that everyone has donated this much money so far has, to borrow Rik's saying, "blown me away".

Let's keep this fundraiser going for them. The auction doesn't end till August 10th at noon so if you have something you would like to donate, please post it up and let's get some bids going on it. 

God Bless,
Scott


----------



## Johnboat

*Custom Made Pen*

I will bump that up to $200.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

That's great johnboat! Bill has perfected his pen making skills and they are beautiful. I bet if he sold them on the open market he could get 6-800 bucks!


----------



## CHARLIE

Well me and Rik go way back. We fished together back in the loran A days having many exciting trips. That was the days when there was no limits and regulations. We caught fish and sold them to many fish markets.. It was a fun time. Today (and earlier as I learned about Rik) is very sad and depressing, we went through good times and bad times (fishing and otherwise) over the years. I became a much better snapper fisherman because of Rik. I thought I had the tenacious approach but not so. He showed me the "never give up" approach to fishing along with the ability to just ride and look at the bottom. We could do that all day and never drop a hook. Find a lot of stuff that way. I am going to see him this week and drop off some change with Mary and pray to God that he will give me strength to handle the situation.. Thanks everyone for helping with Rik and Mary's problems..


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

Please pray that everything will go as it should this morning and Rik and Mary's home will be saved from tomorrows foreclosure sale.


----------



## mstrelectricman

My son is on the way to the Wells Fargo right now with the check. I'd like for someone to call me with info on how to purchase all new books and videos that are now available. Please call me at 832.435.2523.
Thanx, Paul
Please pray for Rik and Mary. They need it.


----------



## Hotrod

Update, talked with Mary a bit ago. Rik is having throat biopsy's done today. So he wont be able to speak for 48 hrs. So if you were gonna visit, he wont be able to speak. His hospital stay is taking its toll on them. Both havent had much rest. Rik is ready to get up and leave! We all know they dont let you have any rest in the hospital. So if you visit, please make it short. He had a fever and it broke yesterday. This is all just the beginning, Rik will need help still when he finally gets to go home. His home care will be a 24/7. 

So on their behalf, Mary still cannot thank everyone enough. Thank to all who have helped and continue to help.


----------



## buzzard bill

Joey - thanks for the update and thank you, Big Flat Skiff and all the others who have helped organize and keep this support effort going. Together we can help Rik beat this [email protected]&. Rik and Mary continue to be in our prayers.

Captain Bill


----------



## CHARLIE

Visited with Rik this afternoon from about 1 until 3. It was a good visit and he seemed in good spirits. We talked about the old days and what have you. We watched his DVD's plenty of good blue's jam music we both love. Appears he is going home tomorrow if Mary can get all the necessary stuff there to take care of him.. God bless him and Mary..and not to forget all the good folks coming forward to help. They are "blown away" as Rik says.


----------



## Gas Can

*It's official...the foreclosure is cancelled !*

The lender's attorney called moments ago to inform me that tomorrow's foreclosure sale of Rik's home has been cancelled! They received the funds necessary to reinstate the mortgage. Rik and Mary are understandably joyous and humbled by what has happened.

When Hotrod put the call out for help, all of you responded with open hearts and checkbooks. YOU are the reason why the Jacobsens will not be homeless tomorrow.

Scott (Gas Can)


----------



## jodyisfishing

Jdipper...... Thanks for bidding on the trip. PM sent. We'll go wet a hook as soon as you can and the weather let's us. 

By the way, I'll bump to $200 for one for your bay trips if not over yet. PM me if I win and I'll get it later. Traveling this week for work. 

Jody


----------



## Hotrod

Gas Can said:


> The lender's attorney called moments ago to inform me that tomorrow's foreclosure sale of Rik's home has been cancelled! They received the funds necessary to reinstate the mortgage. Rik and Mary are understandably joyous and humbled by what has happened.
> 
> When Hotrod put the call out for help, all of you responded with open hearts and checkbooks. YOU are the reason why the Jacobsens will not be homeless tomorrow.
> 
> Scott (Gas Can)


Great news Scott. I was just a small fraction of the help. Many thanks to yourself, Scott Hunter/Big Flatskiff, and Tommy/MakoT. You guys have been amazing, as well as everyone that has stepped up to help.


----------



## jdipper1

Just sent $250 to Scott's pay pal account for
Jodyisfishing has donated an Offshore Fishing Trip
~ High bidder so far: jdipper1 $250.00
He wanted to bidding to close Sun at midnight.

John


----------



## nelson6500

Gas Can said:


> The lender's attorney called moments ago to inform me that tomorrow's foreclosure sale of Rik's home has been cancelled! They received the funds necessary to reinstate the mortgage. Rik and Mary are understandably joyous and humbled by what has happened.
> 
> When Hotrod put the call out for help, all of you responded with open hearts and checkbooks. YOU are the reason why the Jacobsens will not be homeless tomorrow.
> 
> Scott (Gas Can)


your the man scott, Good job bro


----------



## SaltNLine

That's awesome news. The north padre condo is still up for grabs. I think 500 is the highest bid so far. We are here now and don't want to take interior pics till tomorrow when we clean up.

Here's a site that has a few more pics.

Anchorresort.net

Hang in there Rik.



Hotrod said:


> Great news Scott. I was just a small fraction of the help. Many thanks to yourself, Scott Hunter/Big Flatskiff, and Tommy/MakoT. You guys have been amazing, as well as everyone that has stepped up to help.


----------



## Gas Can

Too many heroes involved to list them all. A special thanks to MakoT and Big Flat Skiff for their relentless stewardship of task after task for Rik's fundraising and battle for the home. Thanks to all the donors of time, auction items, money and prayers. 

A speedy and full recovery to you Rik. We need you back in the bluewater classroom soon!

(finished my ice cream and going back to bed)
Gas Can


----------



## dabossgonzo

*ak47*



BIG Flat Skiff said:


> Here are the totals so far for the donations and the auction items. I do not have access to Rik and Mary's Wells Fargo account so I don't know the amount that has been deposited in it.
> 
> PayPal Donations: $3,394.50
> Auction funds raised so far: $20,225.00
> 
> That's a total of $23,619.50!!!!!
> 
> Now, there is no doubt that that is a lot of money, but Rik and Mary's still need our help. Rik has been in the hospital for six days now and I'm not sure how much longer he will be there. The medical expenses alone will be very expensive and Rik does not have medical insurance. We will find out Monday the final status of their house and they still have everyday living expenses to think about.
> 
> The outpouring of love and the fact that everyone has donated this much money so far has, to borrow Rik's saying, "blown me away".
> 
> Let's keep this fundraiser going for them. The auction doesn't end till August 10th at noon so if you have something you would like to donate, please post it up and let's get some bids going on it.
> 
> God Bless,
> Scott


I have a never fired AK47 I can donate for auction... will post up details of rifle and pics this evening when I get home.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

WOW dabossgonzo!! Than's AWESOME!!


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

AUCTION SUMMARY

~NEW ITEM~

Dabossgonzo has donated a NEVER FIRED AK47
~ No bids so far

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tom Hilton donated two subscriptions for any region and two artificial reefs.
~The two subscriptions were bought by DRILHER and Capt. Brian Bordosky for
$200.00 each!
~ buzzard bill bought a artificial reef for $1000.00!!!!
~ Tom Hilton said he was contacted by someone who is going to buy the second 
reef for $1000.00!!

Red Tuna Shirt Club donated a SIX MONTH membership for auction.
~ High Bidder so far: CHILLOUT $100.00

John R donated a NIB Stella 3000FD for auction
~ High bidder so far: Monarchy $1,500.00

Egret has donated several nice coins for sale.*
~ One coin sold to southtexasreds for $200.00
* 100% of anything that egret sells will be split 50/50 between his friend who is 
terminally ill and Rik. These will be the only items that the proceeds will be split 50/50. Everything else auctioned off will go directly to Rik and Mary.

End Tuition donated a very nice Custom Cocobolo Deer Grunt.
~ High bidder so far: Brete $125.00

Bill has donated a custom made pen.
~ High bidder so far: johnboat $200.00

Hotrod has donated a Shimano Tekota 800 Reel on a Guide Series Roller Rod
~ High bidder so far: Over The Top $250

jdipper1 has donated TWO fishing trip for two in East Galveston Bay
~ High bidders so far: jodyisfishing $200.00 and fishinguy $200.00

Big Pappa donated a Custom Hand Made Knife
~ High bidder so far: Konan $400.00

Broadonboard donated a multiple day Sword Fishing Trip
~ This auction is over and it raised $11,500!!!!
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/sh...d.php?t=430616

C1 has donated TWO SOW Snapper Trips. He will teach you how to fish hard spots for snapper. Top two bidders will go on the trip.
~ High bidders so far: BigOTex $800.00 and bblaker $850.00

BIG Flat Skiff has donated a Bingo Plugging Shorty Shrimp Antique Lure
~ High bidder so far: CHILLOUT $100.00

Agonzales1981 donated a NEW TLD15 and a medium action Tiger Stick
~ raykdman $150.00

Rik Jacobsen's AUTOGRAPHED 2012 Ultimate Fishing Guide. Only one of these will be offered!
~ High bidder so far: Wacker $300.00

Jodyisfishing has donated an Offshore Fishing Trip
~ High bidder so far: jdipper1 $250.00 ~ This auction item is closed. It had a time limit set by Jodyisfishing.

SaltNLine has donated a four day three night stay at his condo in South Padre Island
~ High bidder so far: CHILLOUT $500.00

Texas Flag Artwork hand crafted by Big Flat Skiff's Daughter
~ High bidder so far: CHILLOUT $400.00
~ We will go with CHILLOUTS current bid unless high pressure clarifies what his $500 bid was for.

If I have missed any of the auction items, or not recorded the bids properly, please let me know.


----------



## Sea Script

Has anyone bought the 2nd reef donated by Captain Hilton and Reef-Man ???


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

Yes sir. Tom Hilton send me a message and said he was contacted by someone who will buy the second reef!


----------



## speckle-catcher

$200 on the AK47


----------



## FISH TAILS

$250 on the AK-47.


----------



## RACER

$ 300.00 on the ak


----------



## hilton

$400 on the AK


----------



## dabossgonzo

*ak pics and info*



BIG Flat Skiff said:


> WOW dabossgonzo!! Than's AWESOME!!


as promised here are some pics of the AK, it is a SAR-1 and has never been fired. It comes with one 30 round mag and I will throw in another plus some ammo (10 boxes). Auction ends Sunday night at midnight and pick up can be ftf with TDL or CHL at any Wells Fargo out 45 south and beltway area as soon as Monday cash only please as money will be deposited into Riks account as soon as transaction is complete.


----------



## RACER

$ 450.00


----------



## RACER

$500.00


----------



## Hotrod

dabossgonzo said:


> I have a never fired AK47 I can donate for auction... will post up details of rifle and pics this evening when I get home.


Awesome donation!


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

Y'all please put what item you are bidding on next to the amount.

Thank you for bidding and helping out Capt. Rik!

Scott


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

I talked with dabossginzo and the AK47 auction will end August 10th at noon with all of the other auction items.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*New Bid*



SaltNLine said:


> Well, first I'd like to say that our thoughts and prayers go out to Rik and his family. My brother, Trey(JustBilling) and I have always wanted to get Rik to go out and show us the ropes on our boat, but I guess we never really found time for it. Well, we now realize that time is of the essence.
> 
> We would like to offer our condo on North Padre Island for four days and three nights for auction. The specific days will be determined by the winner. Our condo is 2 bedroom 1 and half bath. There are transient slips if you'd like to bring your boat!!
> 
> This is by no means a mansion on the water, but does the job for us. The master has a queen bed. 2nd room had two bunk bed sets, one of which has a double on the bottom. Full Kitchen and living room. We are still renovating, so most everything has been replaced within the last 2 years. Carpet has been bought but not installed yet. Newly built deck overlooks the canal(and the bar) and there are transient slips available if you'd like to bring your boat. Packery channel jetties are just around the corner and baffin/landcut are just south. There is a lighted pier with cleaning station and a pool(indoor and outdoor).
> 
> This would be a great opportunity for someone looking to fish Packery or Baffin!!!! And for a good cause............
> 
> We've never rented it out but I think they go for about $180-$200/night.


Big pappa and Ms. Blind Date bids $550.00 on this Condo. we will Treat it like our place down South.. Like it was ours.


----------



## RACER

sorry I bid $500.00 on the ak


----------



## woody7

I bid $550.00 on the AK. Get well Rik.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

AUCTION SUMMARY

~AUCTION ENDS AUGUST 10th AT HIGH NOON~

It is not too late to donate items for the auction to help out Rik and Mary. If you have been thinking about donating something now would be the time to post it up so folks can bid on it. THANK YOU!!!!

Rik's autographed book just might come with some super secret numbers for the port of call of whoever buys it. wink wink......


~NEW ITEM~

Dabossgonzo has donated a NEVER FIRED AK47
~ High bidder so far: Woody 7 $550.00

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tom Hilton donated two subscriptions for any region and two artificial reefs.
~The two subscriptions were bought by DRILHER and Capt. Brian Bordosky for
$200.00 each!
~ buzzard bill bought a artificial reef for $1000.00!!!!
~ Tom Hilton said he was contacted by someone who is going to buy the second 
reef for $1000.00!!

Red Tuna Shirt Club donated a SIX MONTH membership for auction.
~ High Bidder so far: CHILLOUT $100.00

John R donated a NIB Stella 3000FD for auction
~ High bidder so far: Monarchy $1,500.00

End Tuition donated a very nice Custom Cocobolo Deer Grunt.
~ High bidder so far: Brete $125.00

Bill has donated a custom made pen.
~ High bidder so far: johnboat $200.00

Hotrod has donated a Shimano Tekota 800 Reel on a Guide Series Roller Rod
~ High bidder so far: Over The Top $250

jdipper1 has donated TWO fishing trip for two in East Galveston Bay
~ High bidders so far: jodyisfishing $200.00 and fishinguy $200.00

Big Pappa donated a Custom Hand Made Knife
~ High bidder so far: Konan $400.00

Broadonboard donated a multiple day Sword Fishing Trip
~ This auction is over and it raised $11,500!!!!
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/sh...d.php?t=430616

C1 has donated TWO SOW Snapper Trips. He will teach you how to fish hard spots for snapper. Top two bidders will go on the trip.
~ High bidders so far: BigOTex $800.00 and bblaker $850.00

BIG Flat Skiff has donated a Bingo Plugging Shorty Shrimp Antique Lure
~ High bidder so far: CHILLOUT $100.00

Agonzales1981 donated a NEW TLD15 and a medium action Tiger Stick
~ raykdman $150.00

Rik Jacobsen's AUTOGRAPHED 2012 Ultimate Fishing Guide. Only one of these will be offered!
~ High bidder so far: Wacker $300.00

Jodyisfishing has donated an Offshore Fishing Trip
~ High bidder so far: jdipper1 $250.00 ~ This auction item is closed. It had a time limit set by Jodyisfishing.

SaltNLine has donated a four day three night stay at his condo in South Padre Island
~ High bidder so far: Big Pappa $550.00

Texas Flag Artwork hand crafted by Big Flat Skiff's Daughter
~ High bidder so far: CHILLOUT $400.00

If I have missed any of the auction items, or not recorded the bids properly, please let me know.


----------



## danmanfish

You can never have too many.
$275 on the Tekota
$175 on the Tld 15.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

~NEW ITEM~

McTrout has offered up a guided wade fishing trip with artificials for up to 4 men, Laguna Madre/Port Mansfield, weekday, good for a year, sunup till you holler uncle.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

I bid $250 on the McTrout Fishing Trip.


----------



## Empty Pocket

*McTrout Fishing Trio*



BIG Flat Skiff said:


> I bid $250 on the McTrout Fishing Trip.


I bid $350


----------



## sotxks

This is one if the most awesome things I have ever seen! On that note:

$400 on the McTrout trip!


----------



## dabossgonzo

*AK pickup*



BIG Flat Skiff said:


> I talked with dabossginzo and the AK47 auction will end August 10th at noon with all of the other auction items.


Yep and it can be picked up as soon as the auction is over at noon tomorrow. Winner can shoot me an e-mail at [email protected] and arrange a meeting spot. Friday pickup would work best for me because hopefully I will be on the water Saturday and Sunday!!!!


----------



## KidDoc

*Rik's Book*

I own every other book Rik ever put out, one more won't hurt! Put me down for $400 on Rik's autographed book. Get well, Rik.


----------



## stxhunter23

Put me down for 120 on the red tuna shirt club and 500 on mctrout trip


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

I just got this PM from bluewaterbound.



Bluewaterbound said:


> I'm in for $150.00 on the RED TUNA shirt 6 month membership.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

AUCTION SUMMARY ~ THIS WILL BE THE LAST AUCTION SUMMARY!!!!!

~_AUCTION ENDS AUGUST 10th AT HIGH NOON_~
 - 100% OF THE MONEY RAISED FOR RIK GOES TO RIK!


~NEW ITEMS~

Dabossgonzo has donated a NEVER FIRED AK47
~ High bidder so far: Woody 7 $550.00

McTrout has offered up a guided wade fishing trip with artificials for up to 4 men, Laguna Madre/Port Mansfield
~High bidder so far: stxhunter $500.00

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tom Hilton donated two subscriptions for any region and two artificial reefs.
~The two subscriptions were bought by DRILHER and Capt. Brian Bordosky for
$200.00 each!
~ buzzard bill bought a artificial reef for $1000.00!!!!
~ Tom Hilton said he was contacted by someone who is going to buy the second 
reef for $1000.00!!

Red Tuna Shirt Club donated a SIX MONTH membership for auction.
~ High Bidder so far: Bluewaterbound $150.00

John R donated a NIB Stella 3000FD for auction
~ High bidder so far: Monarchy $1,500.00

End Tuition donated a very nice Custom Cocobolo Deer Grunt.
~ High bidder so far: Brete $125.00

Bill has donated a custom made pen.
~ High bidder so far: johnboat $200.00

Hotrod has donated a Shimano Tekota 800 Reel on a Guide Series Roller Rod
~ High bidder so far: danmanfish $275

jdipper1 has donated TWO fishing trip for two in East Galveston Bay
~ High bidders so far: jodyisfishing $200.00 and fishinguy $200.00

Big Pappa donated a Custom Hand Made Knife
~ High bidder so far: Konan $400.00

Broadonboard donated a multiple day Sword Fishing Trip
~ This auction is over and it raised $11,500!!!!
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/sh...d.php?t=430616

C1 has donated TWO SOW Snapper Trips. He will teach you how to fish hard spots for snapper. Top two bidders will go on the trip.
~ High bidders so far: BigOTex $800.00 and bblaker $850.00

BIG Flat Skiff has donated a Bingo Plugging Shorty Shrimp Antique Lure
~ High bidder so far: CHILLOUT $100.00

Agonzales1981 donated a NEW TLD15 and a medium action Tiger Stick
~ danmanfish $175.00

Rik Jacobsen's AUTOGRAPHED 2012 Ultimate Fishing Guide. Only one of these will be offered!
~ High bidder so far: KidDoc $400.00

Jodyisfishing has donated an Offshore Fishing Trip
~ High bidder so far: jdipper1 $250.00 ~ This auction item is closed. It had a time limit set by Jodyisfishing.

SaltNLine has donated a four day three night stay at his condo in South Padre Island
~ High bidder so far: Big Pappa $550.00

Texas Flag Artwork hand crafted by Big Flat Skiff's Daughter
~ High bidder so far: CHILLOUT $400.00

If I have missed any of the auction items, or not recorded the bids properly, please let me know.


----------



## SaltNLine

*North Padre Condo Pics*

Here are a few pics of the NORTH Padre Condo. Auction Ends tomorrow at Noon!

Also a reminder. There's an underwater light at the end of the pier/cleaning station and transient slips so bring your rods and boat. The boat ramp is on the right side of the pic with the pier. It's next to the white sign there.


----------



## plastics man

I'll go 600.00 on McTrout trip


----------



## raykdman

I'll bid

$600.00 on the AK47

$200.00 on the tld15

Raymond


----------



## woody7

$650.00 on the AK


----------



## CHILLOUT

200.00 on the Red Tuna Shirt Club


----------



## stxhunter23

700 on mctrout trip


----------



## TNTSpecial

Put me down for $1000.00 for C1's Snapper Trip
Mark


----------



## chuck richey

I will go $600 on the North Parde condo.


----------



## plastics man

800 oo on McTrout trip


----------



## Cat Daddy

I'll go 450.00 on Rik's book!


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

*~Auction closes in one hour~*​
We will go by the posted time on your bid for all last minute bids.​


----------



## raykdman

$700.00 on the AK 47

Raymond


----------



## stxhunter23

850 on mctrout


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

*~Auction closes in ten minutes~*​


----------



## plastics man

900 mcTrout


----------



## fishinguy

where do I pay?


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

If you donated an auction item of have a winning bid, please click the link below.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=432330


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

Here is the list of who won what. It will take me a little bit to link payments to winners so please be paitent. I'm trying to do all this while working on a project at work.

Thank you again. Y'all have changed Rik's life.

If I have missed any of the auction items, or not recorded the winning bids properly, please let me know.

Dabossgonzo has donated a NEVER FIRED AK47
~ High bidder: raykdman $700.00

McTrout has offered up a guided wade fishing trip with artificials for up to 4 men, Laguna Madre/Port Mansfield
~High bidder: plastics man $900.00

Tom Hilton donated two subscriptions for any region and two artificial reefs.
~The two subscriptions were bought by DRILHER and Capt. Brian Bordosky for
$200.00 each!
~ buzzard bill bought a artificial reef for $1000.00!!!!
~ Tom Hilton said he was contacted by someone who is going to buy the second 
reef for $1000.00!!

Red Tuna Shirt Club donated a SIX MONTH membership for auction.
~ High Bidder: CHILLOUT $200.00

John R donated a NIB Stella 3000FD for auction
~ High bidder: Monarchy $1,500.00

End Tuition donated a very nice Custom Cocobolo Deer Grunt.
~ High bidder: Brete $125.00

Bill has donated a custom made pen.
~ High bidder: johnboat $200.00

Hotrod has donated a Shimano Tekota 800 Reel on a Guide Series Roller Rod
~ High bidder: danmanfish $275

jdipper1 has donated TWO fishing trip for two in East Galveston Bay
~ High bidders: jodyisfishing $200.00 and fishinguy $200.00

Big Pappa donated a Custom Hand Made Knife
~ High bidder: Konan $400.00

C1 has donated TWO SOW Snapper Trips. He will teach you how to fish hard spots for snapper. Top two bidders will go on the trip.
~ High bidders: TNT Special $1000.00 and bblaker $850.00

BIG Flat Skiff has donated a Bingo Plugging Shorty Shrimp Antique Lure
~ High bidder: CHILLOUT $100.00

Agonzales1981 donated a NEW TLD15 and a medium action Tiger Stick
~ High Bidder: raykdman $200.00

Rik Jacobsen's AUTOGRAPHED 2012 Ultimate Fishing Guide. 
~ High bidder: Cat Daddy $450.00

Jodyisfishing has donated an Offshore Fishing Trip
~ High bidder: jdipper1 $250.00

SaltNLine has donated a four day three night stay at his condo in South Padre Island
~ High bidder: chuck richey $600.00

Texas Flag Artwork hand crafted by Big Flat Skiff's Daughter
~ High bidder: CHILLOUT $400.00


----------



## Wompam

*Awesome*

Impressive, 2cool nation rocks!!!!!!


----------



## Gas Can

As it winds down, let it be said that this has been one of the most inspiring threads ever on 2CoolFishing.


----------

